# Some kind of Maple



## m34 (Mar 24, 2013)

So I had these logs in my house forever. I am 95% sure it was a branch that fell down from a ginormous, old maple tree in my back yard. The color doesn't look like the red maple or ambrosia maple I have sitting around. It is also incredibly dense, so I was just curious to see what you think. This tree is ancient...

[attachment=21276]
[attachment=21277]
[attachment=21278]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't know what kind of maple it is, but I do know it's gonna make some nice turnings.  Maple is so nice to turn on the lathe.


----------

